# Help! nose rub/ scabs on two of my azureus pics



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have 3 azureus darts in a 36-18-24 exsoterra tank for over 5 or 6 months in the past month now I catch two of them jumping and hitting top of the tank every couple days now is seen this what's should I do ?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

And why are they hitting the screen top


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe they're trying to eat those water droplets. Do you have your fruit fly cultures on top of your tank or something?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

chris00144 said:


> And why are they hitting the screen top


Something is wrong with this sentence. Find out what


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

I had fruit flys that were under the light and my leus were hitting the top trying to eay them thru the lexan I cleaned bodies off and tgey quit check for dead ff

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

That might be it I have a cover over the screen top to keep the it Humid ill have to check that when I get home from work think the scabs will heal ok


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there glass over the screen? I think they see bugs up there. Trapped ffs or mites or whatever. Maybe wash the screen down and see if it helps.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a plastic mat that's fits perfect over the tank keeps it really humid but there got to be fruit flys trap between it should I tank the plant out to ?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd leave the plants

Can you get a piece of glass cut that will fit in the space where the screen is, and take the screen out completely?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would I have a glass shop near me I could do that I have a mistking in my tank now only it's the only thing holding me back I would have to drill holes in the glass to install it and that scares me a little


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Unless I tell them to do it ! Think they would ? Lol


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg_rd_931105_17707D.jpg
Look at the thing in the middle of the picture. Get your glass cut a little shorter and have that in the edge. Its cheaper to make a hole in that then it is to buy a hole in your glass.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you think my frogs will be okay ? Will that heal over fine or should I be worried


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

chris00144 said:


> Do you think my frogs will be okay ? Will that heal over fine or should I be worried


Keep an eye on them. Don't let their tank get overly wet. If they don't look like they are healing, then I'd get some ointment. I've used Silver Sulfadiazine before with very quick, good results. You might be able to get some from a vet. I think other places too. I'll take a quick look around.

Well I couldn't find a place that stood out to me as a good source. I'd call a vet and tell them that you have a frog with nose rub and you need Silver Sulfadiazine. I bet they can set you up.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I work for a reptile place and we have a vet that comes in every Tuesday so I can get w.e I need I've used that stuff on some of the animals we have at the store so I might just put a little bit to be on them to be the safe side but if I don't need to I Rather not


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

chris00144 said:


> Yeah I work for a reptile place and we have a vet that comes in every Tuesday so I can get w.e I need I've used that stuff on some of the animals we have at the store so I might just put a little bit to be on them to be the safe side but if I don't need to I Rather not


If they were my frogs, I'd go ahead and do it. That one picture looks pretty nasty and if it gets infected it could be disastrous for the frog. I use Q-tips to dab it onto the area.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

never used it with frogs just a light Dab with a q-tip once a day


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great! Keep us updated


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

So I took the plastic off my tank and there's no fruit flys under the plastic could it be the rain drops that make them jump there it's also the same area where the fogger pours out


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes it could. Also, are you sure they aren't being aggressive with each other? You said you have 3 Azureus in the tank, right?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah it's 3 of them I'm 95% sure there all females I'm in the workings of splitting them up and pairing them off they have all been with each other for 6 months in the 40 breeder I've never seen them act aggressively to each other even tho i kno its going to happen I have watch them donk there heads randomly on top of the screen top tho they climb to the top of the plant then jump really hard and hit the top


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Could it be there trying to get a way from each other it's a very heavy planted tank with more then three hides and almond leaves on the ground for more cover


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It could be them trying to get away. Especially since you said it just recently started. Can you pull one that you are pretty positive is female and see if it settles everyone down?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I'll set up the biggest girl in a spare 20L I have see if the all calm down do you think the scare will go away on there face over time ?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It might. I've found that it improves but does not go completely away.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

If you get glass cut by sunday and happen to.be going to.the greenhouse meet.....see regional.section....I can drill the hole for you there. Would need notice to bring my drill and bit.


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the offer to help but I won't be able to get to New Jersey on Sunday looks really awesome tho


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

So I put the biggest girl in the 20L and about 3 Minutes into being in the tank she went to the high point and jumped and donked her head on the screen top !


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

chris00144 said:


> So I put the biggest girl in the 20L and about 3 Minutes into being in the tank she went to the high point and jumped and donked her head on the screen top !


LOL! Sorry but lol. Ok, no more screen tops. It scrapes their noses. It is common for a frog to bonk into the sides and tops of their tanks when they are first introduced. Checking out the surroundings and finding boundaries, etc. Does she have lots of good cover in her tank; plants and hides and stuff?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

lol its pretty funny I think she has new tanks spooks but like omg like hits to the top 4 times in like 30 Minutes I might throw some black paper around the sides see if it helps too


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe put some plastic wrap across the top of the tank and then the screen lid on top of that, to protect her. Keep the lamp raised up, though, so you don't accidentally burn the house down


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Has two hides some plants ran out of leaves but has some more coming in order I put l Saran wrap on the under side of the screen top too so she won't hit metal screen head on


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

I've seen this behaviour in my tincs when temperatures where too high, specially at night. Do you have now higher temperatures around than the ones that you normally had?

greetings!


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

You could try and silicone it or silicone some mesquito bug net on the inside you can still vent but fabric is not as bad as screen

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kermit2692 (May 8, 2013)

why isnt anyone just giving these frogs some credit?! everything has a brain and personality. maybe all three had a conversation and an epiphany about the almighty hand and the world outside their world, two are just trying simply trying to escape, the third is a more safety conscious frog hes like oh no im going back to the coconut hut!...might have to make it so they cant get a good jump.


----------

